# [2011] Selling SA timeshares...



## chazpbg (Dec 26, 2011)

What's the best way to do it these days? And what are fair asking prices?

I've got a 3BR Falcon Glen (silver RCI resort) unit during red season -- worth about 57,000 RCI points if you do it as a conversion. I've also got a 2BR Umhlanga Cabanas unit during white season. I've gotten my use out of both, but since I've moved out of Florida I'm just not taking as many vacations as I used to.


----------



## vckempson (Dec 26, 2011)

chazpbg said:


> What's the best way to do it these days? And what are fair asking prices?
> 
> I've got a 3BR Falcon Glen (silver RCI resort) unit during red season -- worth about 57,000 RCI points if you do it as a conversion. I've also got a 2BR Umhlanga Cabanas unit during white season. I've gotten my use out of both, but since I've moved out of Florida I'm just not taking as many vacations as I used to.



Free is about the only way to get rid of them.  Even then, you might have to prepay the current years MF.  In reality, SA timeshares are virtually impossibile to get rid of unless you can do a deed back to the resort.  I had Mt. Amanzi weeks that I did just that.  Maybe someone who's had a Falcon Ridge will chime in.  Good Luck.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 27, 2011)

Just want to report that I turned my peak season studio week at Glenmore Sands back to the resort and it was finalized recently. It did not cost me anything other than to fill out some papers and notarize them. I had very mixed feelings about this. For the past 10 years or so, my family had great exchanges using this week until RCI drastically downgraded its trading power in the last couple of years. The M/F of 2700 Rand (about $330 US) simply is not cost effective for 10 TPUs that is assigned to the week... 
It has been a pleasure working with Debbie, the resort manager. I only wish that I had visited the resort before I turned it back...


----------



## martyap (Dec 27, 2011)

*Try Selling it on Bid or Buy*

I recently got rid of two Durban Sands weeks. One was bought back by First Resorts and the second I auctioned on the South African version of eBay at bidorbuy.co.za. Took a long time + paperwork to get my funds from First Resorts. I had to show proof of my original payment into South Africa. For the bid or buy auction I used MoneyGram which was very easy.

If you search on Bid or Buy you will see several other listings for your Umhlanga Cabanas but I did not see any for the Glenmore Sands. Many are simply weekly rentals which is another option. If I remember correctly I had to register my credit card on the site and put in R100. The cost of posting was not expensive and representatives always answered my questions and helped me. They were very professional. Only advice......clearly list everything.....property features, weeks to use, levies and who is responsible and how much, payment terms. Also, check with your resort first to see what they require if you sell privately......paperwork, costs. You have to be clear if it is a sale or rental and exactly what people are bidding on. I started very low and ended up with a fair price. Worth a try. Be happy to answer questions.

For the sale to First Resorts they took the week with my levy outstanding and paid me R2800.
For the Bid or Buy Auction I ended up getting R3400 with the buyer responsible for the levy and I paid the closing cost which was only a few $$.
Durban Sands required new owner be a SA resident and only required basic contact info.


Marty


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought a week on Bid or Buy some years ago, and it worked great.


----------



## dundey (Jan 12, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Just want to report that I turned my peak season studio week at Glenmore Sands back to the resort and it was finalized recently. It did not cost me anything other than to fill out some papers and notarize them. I had very mixed feelings about this. For the past 10 years or so, my family had great exchanges using this week until RCI drastically downgraded its trading power in the last couple of years. The M/F of 2700 Rand (about $330 US) simply is not cost effective for 10 TPUs that is assigned to the week...
> It has been a pleasure working with Debbie, the resort manager. I only wish that I had visited the resort before I turned it back...



I'm in the same boat Lisa!  My Glenmore that got great trades for many years gets 11 TPU's now, and it is also a peak week.  In fact when the World Cup was held in SA, it could trade for anything in RCI!  I'm tempted to give it back, but can't seem to bring myself to cut the ties just yet!

As for selling, try Cape Escapes in SA.  I've sold 2 with them in the past.  They change a small marketing fee, but they did get both my units sold and I actually got more than what I paid.  Of course exchange rates had a lot to do with that, as I bought when the Rand was near an all time low.


----------



## Tomg (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sold through Capeescape*

I just finished selling my Gold Crown Sanboanni unit through Capesecape.  Took several months and required a small up front fee, but got about what I paid for it back in 2000. 





chazpbg said:


> What's the best way to do it these days? And what are fair asking prices?
> 
> I've got a 3BR Falcon Glen (silver RCI resort) unit during red season -- worth about 57,000 RCI points if you do it as a conversion. I've also got a 2BR Umhlanga Cabanas unit during white season. I've gotten my use out of both, but since I've moved out of Florida I'm just not taking as many vacations as I used to.


----------



## madmel2570729 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Umhlanga Cabanas*

We have 3 time shares at Umlunga Cabannas in South Africa, and they are through RCI.  

We are wondering if we should pay the disputed levies or should we just walk away on all or a few of them.  We only use these to trade for weeks we can use
at other locations, but the levies are getting so high we question if they are worth it.  Any comments?

We live in Canada


----------



## martyap (Feb 25, 2013)

madmel2570729 said:


> We have 3 time shares at Umlunga Cabannas in South Africa, and they are through RCI.
> 
> We are wondering if we should pay the disputed levies or should we just walk away on all or a few of them.  We only use these to trade for weeks we can use
> at other locations, but the levies are getting so high we question if they are worth it.  Any comments?
> ...


I faced the same problem a while back and was able to sell one week on the South African eBay called Bid or Buy. Another week I sold back to the resort. I would try every avenue rather than walk away. Will the resort take back the property? Have the traded vacations been worth the $$$ paid for levies thus worth keeping a bit longer; Can you give a week to anyone?

First check with the resort and find out what they require if you sell or transfer. First Resorts now requires you to sell only to South African residents. Have no idea about Umlunga. If your levies are current now is the best time to try to unload......once levies are outstanding you will never get rid of them.


----------

